# Meine Verantwortung als Programmierer?!



## DavidBT (25 April 2018)

Hallo,

ich bin SPS-Programmierer in einem kleinen Unternehmen.

Wir arbeiten zusammen mit einigen großen Maschinenbauern, immer liefern wir sowohl die Schaltschränke, als auch die Software.

Hierbei setzen wir teilweise auch F-CPUen ein. Das Sicherheitsprogramm schreibe dabei ich (nichts wildes, nur auswerten von Eingängen und sofotiges Stoppen von Motoren und Abschalten von Ausgängen zur Luftzufuhr der Pneumatik).

Vom Maschinenbauer bekommen wir meist nur die Daten, wo welcher Not-Aus platziert werden muss und die Aussagen (mündlich) welche Anlagenteile abgeschaltet werden müssen. Bei Not-Aus eigentlich alles also 100% Stop.

Die Inbetriebnahme führen wir dann vor Ort durch. Auch mit händischem Testen der Not-Aus taster. Dokumentiert wird hierbei nichts.

Der Kunde nimmt dann zusammen mit dem Maschinenbauer die Anlage ab, teilweise machen die dann noch mit einem Sick-Mitarbeiter eine Sicherheitsabnahme (einige Wochen/Monate nach Inbetriebnahme und Produktionsstart) aber auch nicht immer.

Es handelt sich um Fördertechnik mit meistens Sicherheitsumhausungen oder Produktionslinien im Automitive Bereich.

Als Programmierer stellen sich mir hier jedoch einige Fragen:

-was passiert im Schadensfall?
-inwieweit bin ich haftbar?
-müsste ich eigentlich mehr dokumentieren?
-sollte ich mehr Daten zur Sicherheitstechnik anfordern (wenn ja, welche)?
-...
-gibt es irgendwelche Gefahrenpotentiale oder liegt da die Verantwortung beim Maschinenbauer?


Mein Chef meint immer die Verantwortung trägt zu 100% der Maschinenbauer - er schreibt die Risikobeurteilung (nachträglich), er haftet im Schadensfall und er muss auch die Ausführung prüfen.

Allerdings habe ich zunehmend Bauchschmerzen dabei. Wenn etwas passiert, im schlimmsten Fall Personenschaden - wer wandert dann in den Knast? Der Maschinenbauer? Mein Chef? Ich als kleiner Programmierer? Wie sieht es aus wenn ich dann mal das Unternehmen verlasse und Jahre später was passiert? 



Ganz lieben Dank für alle Mühe bei der Beantwortung meiner Fragen!!!


----------



## Larzerus (25 April 2018)

Naja für das SPS-Programm bist schon du in der Verantwortung !!!
Da solltest du für dich selbst sauber dokumentieren das es funktioniert.


----------



## Tommi (25 April 2018)

Hallo,

eine Sicherheitssoftware muss nach EN13849-1 validiert werden.

http://www.dguv.de/ifa/publikationen/reports-download/reports-2017/ifa-report-2-2017/index.jsp

Hier findest Du Hilfe.


----------



## Fluffi (25 April 2018)

In dem IFA Report geht es aber um die Validierung der Maschinensicherheit. Klar Risikobeurteilung und Sistema-Analyse müssen gemacht werden. Sowie natürlich dokumentierte Tests der Safety, des Progamms usw. Dokumentation des Safety Programms. Notation der Checksumme und vieles mehr.

Aber du schreibst, die Sicherheits*software* muss nach EN13849-1 validiert sein. Auf die Sicherheitssoftware, genauer gesagt wie man das F-Programm programmieren soll, nimmt die EN13849-1 ja keinen wirklichen Bezug.


----------



## Tommi (25 April 2018)

Ne, aber doch der IFA-Report.
Außerdem, google mal nach "Softema", da gibt es noch mehr Infos...


----------



## qui (25 April 2018)

Servus,

  Aus meinem Erleben heraus werden Haftungsfragen meist für den jeweiligen Einzelfall entschieden. Aber du gehst auf sehr dünnem Eis (eventuell schon nur mehr Wasser).
Im allgemeinen Haften bei uns in AT (und ind DE nehme ich an wird es ähnlich sein) bei Unfällen die ausführenden Techniker. Also der MB Konstrukteur für die Gefahrenanalyse und Du für die entsprechende Umsetzung. Die Haftung erfolgt persönlich und privat zumindest für die Dauer der Produkthaftung (im Allgemeinen 10 Jahre).
Spätestens mit dem Handbuch für die Siemens Safety (https://support.industry.siemens.co...projektieren-und-programmieren?dti=0&lc=de-DE) (die eine dokumentierte Abnahme der Sicherheitsfunktion einfordert) wird aus meiner Sicht deine Mithaftung rechtlich begründet.
Ich rate Dir dringend von Deinem Chef entsprechende Schulungen (Schulungen nicht Handbücher! und inklusive Risikoanalyse und Validierung von sicherheitsgerichteten Steuerungen; Stichwort Sistema) einzufordern.
Sollte er dies nicht genehmingen hast du aus meiner Sicht zwei Optionen
1. Kündigen
2. Hoffen das nichts passiert. Und wenn doch: Nachweisen, dass Dir entsprechende Schulungsmaßnahmen trotz dringender Nachfrage verweigert wurden, behaupten dass Du den Job aus welchen Gründen auch immer ganz dringend benötigt hast sowie Angst vor einer Kündigung hattest und die Justiz um Gnade bitten.

zumindest sehe ich das so
lieb Grüßt
Helmut


----------



## DavidBT (25 April 2018)

qui schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Aus meinem Erleben heraus werden Haftungsfragen meist für den jeweiligen Einzelfall entschieden. Aber du gehst auf sehr dünnem Eis (eventuell schon nur mehr Wasser).
> Im allgemeinen Haften bei uns in AT (und ind DE nehme ich an wird es ähnlich sein) bei Unfällen die ausführenden Techniker. Also der MB Konstrukteur für die Gefahrenanalyse und Du für die entsprechende Umsetzung. Die Haftung erfolgt persönlich und privat zumindest für die Dauer der Produkthaftung (im Allgemeinen 10 Jahre).
> ...



Uii, das hört sich gar nicht gut an für mich. Praktisch heißt das ich muss mit nem Hammer zu allen Anlagen der letzten Jahre fahren, die CPUen zertrümmern und dann das Weite suchen? 

Ist das wirklich so krass dass ich als kleiner dummer Programmierer dafür hafte?


----------



## Tommi (25 April 2018)

Wenn Du Dich für einen "dummen Programmierer" hälst, solltest Du besser keine F-CPU's anfassen...


----------



## DavidBT (25 April 2018)

entschuldigt, aber das sollte nicht wertend sein, sondern ich wollte lediglich meinen Chef rezitieren. Wenn ich den Beispielsweise darauf anspreche, dass wir doch gegebenfalls mal die Risiken mit SISTEMA durchspielen sollten bekomm ich lediglich gesagt "nicht unser Bier, macht der Maschinenbauer".

Ich fühl mich derzeit wirklich wie ein DUMMER (Programmierer)!!! Klar - meine Verantwortung und Nachlässigkeit, dass ich mich nach drei Jahren erstmal so richtig mit dem Thema befasse, nachdem einige Anlagen mit F-CPUen bereits serienmäßig verschiedenste Dinge produzieren, aber bisher habe ich halt wirklich immer den Aussagen vertraut, dass mir das völlig banal sein kann und ich letztlich auf Zuruf die Anlage programmier. 

Jetzt kommt mir grade nen bisschen alles hoch und ich wäre allen sehr dankbar, mir stichhaltige Dinge vorzulegen in die ich mich dann einlesen kann und entsprechende Schulungen mit Rechtsgrundlage einfordern kann.


----------



## qui (25 April 2018)

DavidBT schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so krass dass ich als kleiner dummer Programmierer dafür hafte?



Wie gesagt entschieden wird meist im Einzelfall. Aber meiner ganz privaten Meinung nach könnte man durchaus zum Schluss gelangen das fahrlässig gehandelt wurde. Damit wäre es dann sowohl Straf- als auch zivilrechtlich relevant.



DavidBT schrieb:


> Uii, das hört sich gar nicht gut an für mich.  Praktisch heißt das ich muss mit nem Hammer zu allen Anlagen der letzten  Jahre fahren, die CPUen zertrümmern und dann das Weite suchen?



Eher Nein. Die richtige Vorgehensweise bei bestehenden Maschinen wäre:
- ASAP Alle Kunden informieren
- Versäumtes innerhalb eines gut argumentierbaren Zeitplans nachholen

lieb grüßt
Helmut


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 April 2018)

Man kann also zusammenfassen, hier ist etwas schiefgelaufen bzw. wurde nicht ordnungsgemäß erledigt.
Jetzt ist natürlich die Frage, wie beseitigt man diese Situation. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, wenn du deinen
Chef darauf ansprichst, dass er sagt dass passt alles schon und wir machen nichts.

Zum Thema Gericht / Einzelfall usw. Man muss natürlich bedenken, dass Internet vergisst nichts. 
Wenn in 2 Jahren mal was passieren sollte, kann man u.U. feststellen, dass du heute am 25.4.2018 
schon Kenntnisse von den Missständen hattest ( und evtl. nicht darauf reagiert hast )


----------



## qui (25 April 2018)

DavidBT schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Beispielsweise darauf anspreche, dass wir doch gegebenfalls mal die Risiken mit SISTEMA durchspielen sollten bekomm ich lediglich gesagt "nicht unser Bier, macht der Maschinenbauer".



Mit Sistema wird die Zuverlässigkeit der sicherheitsgerichteten Steuerung nach einem statistischen Verfahren validiert. Weiß nicht ob das ein Maschinenbauer wirklich kann...

Vorschlag: Wünsch Dir Sicherheitstechniker von Sick, Pilz oder einen anderen Dienstleister Deiner Wahl unverbindlich ins Haus und hol deinen Chef dazu. Womöglich wittern die ja künftige Geschäfte und kommen erstmal kostenfrei.
Gegebenfalls lässt sich so eine Lösung oder zumindest Bewustsein für dieses Thema schaffen.

Nochmals: nimm das Thema ernst es besteht Handlungsbedarf
Lieb grüßt
Helmut


----------



## Fluffi (25 April 2018)

Die sichere Elektrik bzw sichere Programmierung habt ihr ja wohl nach gewissen Standards gemacht. Überwachungen, 2 Kanalig usw. Davon gehe ich einfach mal aus. Alles andere wäre wirklich fahrlässig. Aber nach welchen Kriterien habt ihr das dann gemacht? Mit dem Hammer musst du nicht kommen, sondern lediglich für das Bestehende, was so falsch wohl nicht sein kann, eine Verifikation durchführen. Zur Riskikobeurteilung kann ich persönlich nur sagen, die stellt in der Regel tatsächlich der Maschinenbauer aus. Nur der kann dies auch einschätzen und macht die Pneumatik,Hydraulik usw. Wenn es die nie gab, könnte man jetzt sagen, es gibt nichts woran man sich hätte halten müssen, aber das wäre zu einfach. Als F-Programmierer/F-Elektriker muss einem auffallen, dass diese nicht existiert und sie zunächst einmal überhaupt einfordern, egal ob sie nun richtig oder falsch ist.


----------



## stevenn (25 April 2018)

naja also wirklich, wenn du ein Safetyprogramm schreibst, dann musst du dich auch mit entsprechenden Normen auseinandersetzen. Tut mir leid, aber es kann auch um Menschenleben gehen und dann solche Aussagen "ein paar Ausgänge schalten" oder wie es im ersten post steht, kann ich wirklich nicht nachvollziehen. hoffentlich bin ich nie an einer eurer Anlagen.


----------



## DavidBT (25 April 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Man kann also zusammenfassen, hier ist etwas schiefgelaufen bzw. wurde nicht ordnungsgemäß erledigt.
> Jetzt ist natürlich die Frage, wie beseitigt man diese Situation. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, wenn du deinen
> Chef darauf ansprichst, dass er sagt dass passt alles schon und wir machen nichts.
> 
> ...



Was mein Chef dazu meint ist mir gegenwärtig ziemlich egal.

Ein Vorschlag zur Beseitigung der Situation:
-ich fordere für die relevanten Projekte die Risikobeurteilung nach
-ich überprüfe daraufhin die durchgeführten Arbeiten und F-Programme gemäß der vorgegebenen PerformanceLevel und Reaktionszeiten
-ich führe die Verifikation durch

Treten hierbei Mängel oder Misstände auf benachrichtige ich umgehend die Kunden und lasse die Misstände beseitigen.


----------



## Typson (26 April 2018)

So wie du es vorgeschlagen hast, würde ich es auch machen. Ggf. hast du intuitiv schon mal gar nicht so falsch programmiert. Falls doch, dann ist der Betreiber verpflichtet das zu ändern. Falls er das nicht tut handelt er fahrlässig.

Du kannst deine Software auch mal rüberschicken und ich würde mal schauen ob mir grob was auffällt.


----------

